# Paint Creek State Park to Unveil Marina Improvements



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

6/24/10 A ribbon cutting and dedication of recently completed renovations at the Paint Creek State Park marina will take place on Thursday, July 1 at 10 a.m.More...

More...


----------



## dkhollins (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know the phone # to the marina?

Do they have a website?

We are going camping there this weekend and I wanted to check on a pontoon rental...


----------

